# Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen



## apostoli (22. September 2012)

Hallo liebes Be quiet! Team 

Mir fehlen 2 Kabelstränge des BQT L8-CM 730W
Netzteils. 1x das grüne PCIe 1 und 1x ein Drive Strang. 
Kann man diese nachbestellen ? 

LG apostoli


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. September 2012)

Bei den Netzteilen sind nicht immer alle Kabel dabei die man maximal verwenden kann.
Das Zauberwort heißt : Nachbestellen !

PS: Wirklich beknackter Titel


----------



## apostoli (22. September 2012)

Bei bequiet auf der Seite bin ich nicht fündig geworden.

P.S. Angeklickt haste den Titel ja  also Sinn und Zweck erfüllt. 
Außerdem frage ich ja lieb u d nett, ob man diese nachbestellen kann.


----------



## GxGamer (22. September 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4580564 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Netzteilen sind nicht immer alle Kabel dabei die man maximal verwenden kann.
> Das Zauberwort heißt : Nachbestellen !
> 
> PS: Wirklich beknackter Titel



Genau das fragt er doch, ob man die nachbestellen kann.
Deinen Post finde ich schlimmer als den Titel.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. September 2012)

Ja genau, weil deiner wirklich besser ist 
Junge, erst lesen dann (nicht nur) Motzen !
Ich habe es beantwortet.


----------



## Leandros (22. September 2012)

GxGamer schrieb:
			
		

> Deinen Post finde ich schlimmer als den Titel.



Der Titel ist super. Er erfüllt such auf jeden Fall seinen Zweck.


----------



## apostoli (22. September 2012)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:
			
		

> Junge, erst lesen dann (nicht nur) Motzen !



der einzige der hier motzt, bist du. Also setzt dich bitte wieder, trink dein Bier und guck Barbara  Salesch weiter. 

Kann man den nicht sperren ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. September 2012)

Meine Güte was geht den hier ab, was zum Kuckuck ist Barbara Salesch  Und ich trinke kein Alkohol.
Was willst du eigentlich von mir, ich habe deine Frage beantwortet, und zum dank Motzt du nur - OMG echt unbegreiflich.
Tja ich bin raus aus dem Thread, denn das führt zu nichts, das sehe ich schon.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. September 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4580564 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Netzteilen sind nicht immer alle Kabel dabei die man maximal verwenden kann.
> Das Zauberwort heißt : Nachbestellen !
> 
> PS: Wirklich beknackter Titel


 
Doch, normal schon! Bei ihm fehlen nun mal zwei Kabelstränge und er stellt hier die Frage, ob man diese nachbestellen kann. Wo ist also dein Problem? Und wenn dich der Titel stört, wieso antwortest du dann überhaupt auf das Thema?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2012)

Hallo!!! Kommt mal runter ist ist kein Kneipenforum. 
Entweder du schreibst mal hier den Support per PM an oder wendest dich direkt mal BeQuiet


----------



## apostoli (22. September 2012)

Danke euch schonmal. 
Ich dachte ja eigentlich das sich hier einer vom Bequiet Team meldet und mir hilft. 
Das es hier so ausartet hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Hiermit entschuldige ich mich bei denen, die sich angegriffen gefühlt haben und hoffe auf einen vom bequiet Team.


----------



## Niza (23. September 2012)

Hi,
Ich hatte auch ein BeQueit netzteil wo ich noch ein Ersatzkabel brauchte .
Es war das BeQuiet PCGH 600Watt weiß
*Was ich gemacht hatte war das ich sie freundlich angeschreiben habe*

be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC

Das war alles mitte 2010
*Erst habe ich diese nette Antwort bekommen:*
 "Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

es tut uns leid, aber Ersatzkabel haben wir leider nur in Schwarz
lieferbar und auch nur einzeln.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
XXX
 After-Sales-Manager
be quiet! Service
"
*Darauf habe ich dann gefragt :*

"Ist zwar schade, aber es würde auch schwarz gehen!

Folgendes eines Kabel benötige ich :
Netzteilanschluss 5 pin -->4 x SATA
Schwarz 
Wenn es passt würde es auch gehen!

Kostet das den was oder können sie es mit kostenlos zuschicken?
Meine Adresse wäre Folgende:
XXX

Danke nochmals für die Antwort!

Mit freundlichen grüßen:
XXX"

*und nur gerade mal 2 Tage später *

"Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
das Kabel wird an Sie versandt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

XXX

After-Sales-Manager

be quiet! Service"

Und die haben mir keine Rechnung für die Versandkosten geschickt 
Überhaupt gar keine Rechnung mir irgendeinen noch zu zahlenden Betrag

Und innerhalb kurzer zeit habe ich dann ein neues kabel kostenlos zugesand bekommen .

Einfach spitze dieser support .
*kannst natürlich auch warten bis sich hier einer meldet* .

Mfg
Niza


----------



## apostoli (24. September 2012)

Danke dir. Habs probiert. Mal sehen was passiert


----------



## brain00 (25. September 2012)

Ich habe vor einem halben Jahr auch 2 Kabel nachbestellen wollen und dann hat be quiet! mir diese kostenlos zu gesendet. Bester Kundensupport, den ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## apostoli (25. September 2012)

Ja TOP ! Habe auch heute eine Email bekommen. Kabel kommen kostenlos !!!


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. September 2012)

Hallo Apostoli,

im Grunde schaue ich hier täglich mehrmals rein, leider war das in den letzten Tagen nicht immer möglich. Großes Sorry!
In solchen Fällen ruhig mal kurz zum Telefon greifen. 08000 736 736 kostenlos aus allen deutschen Netzen, erreichbar von Mo. - Fr. zwischen 09:00 und 17:30 Uhr. 

Gruß

Marco


----------

